# Jailbreak problem



## TORB (Mar 14, 2011)

I have just got a new Kindle 3G (Ozstralian Version) and cant get the jailbreak to work. 

The new Kindle is running 3.2.1 

The serial number starts with B00A, so as stated in the destructions, I used the update_jailbreak_0.7.N_k3gb_install.bin file and copied the scr folder into the root directory. 

It started the update and then it displayed a message saying 'go to jail! Do not pass go and do not collect $200' ....      or something to the effect that the jailbreak did not install. 

Is it because version 3.2.1 is causing the problem? Or do I need to use some other file? 

(I had no trouble installing the jailbreak on my DX.) +


----------



## 2debravas (May 26, 2011)

Hi Torb , I´ve just read in another Kindle forum that the problem is the new software version.  Amazon has started to provide the new Kindles without ads with this new version and the Jailbreak starts to fail!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Take a look here: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135509

No guarantees, warranties, etc., explicit or implied, and so forth.


----------

